# Looking for an experienced Stud breeder (contracts, etc)



## Lazhar Ichir (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all,

Being the founder of a website who is a top destination for dog breeders, I am looking at publishing an article soon about stud breeding, including:

Should stud breeders be breeding studs only, or both
How to find matching dams that will improve the future pedigree/bloodline
The contract, the clauses and their pros and cons: stud fees, pick of the litter, revenue sharing, pregnancy not happening, etc.
Organise the tie, or sending the semen
How to pick the right puppy from the litter

It is a lot to cover in one article but I believe many breeders are really interested in these problematics and questions. I would love for them to have valuable answers backed by a great stud breeder.

If someone would love to guest write the article, please private message me here. The websites is read by 1.5/2.5k visitors a day.

Your details (website, name, contact, up to you really) will be given so anybody interested in your breeding services and knowledge can contact you.


----------

